
VC Purchasing Power Calculator for Metro Areas - SQL2219
https://www.vcarbitrage.com/
======
SQL2219
Starting a Company Outside Silicon Valley Just Saved Me $1.1 Million

[https://blog.getcrossbeam.com/vc-arbitrage](https://blog.getcrossbeam.com/vc-
arbitrage)

